
Amazon set for facial recognition revolt - Zenst
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-48339142
======
Zenst
One aspect of this story that stands out for me is how a vote was triggered by
a shareholder, Amazon tried to block it and the Securities and Exchange
Commission told Amazon that it did not have the right to do so.

That right there shows a template for how large corporations can be taken to
task upon social issues that raise concerns.

Whilst any vote will be non-binding, to completely dismiss and ignore such a
vote (if it passes), would be something the board of directors would be wary
of. More so as those same shareholders who can pass and reject such votes,
have a binding vote upon who sits upon a board of directors. Hence a level of
self-preservation holds in such positions if they where to go against the
wishes of shareholders in any non-binding vote.

